# 1935-1937 Elgin Bluebird question



## Pedaler (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello,
   For years I have always loved the style of the Elgin Bluebird. I hope this is the correct forum to ask this question, so please excuse me if its not.
For all you Bluebird experts who have kept up with the values,.... what condition of 35-37 Elgin Bluebird could a guy get with $4700? Could I get a nearly complete one in need of restoration or would I be looking at more?

Thanks guys. It has been years since I have been here, but I still have a deep passion for the hobby.
Stephen


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 19, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71858-F-S-BLUEBIRD-Project
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68401-F-S-38-Bluebird


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 19, 2015)

Mr Stig,
  So these bikes are the ones you have for sale? 

I saw one that was more complete that you bought. Color was green. What would a guy have to pay for that one?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 19, 2015)

Pedaler said:


> What would a guy have to pay for that one?




$7500+


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 19, 2015)

Ooops, 
So sorry, I picked that smiley face cause I thought it was cool. Its a sarcastic smiley. So sorry!  I don't mean to be sarcastic. That was a serious question.


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 19, 2015)

So for a complete one $7500 is what I should expect to pay?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 19, 2015)

not here


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 19, 2015)

Not here? I don't understand.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 19, 2015)

you can get one for around 7500, it will take time though. you will get a project will all correct parts for that or a very low condition original/rusty bike. if ones out there.

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm thinking more like $8-8.5k is more realistic but it won't be a show bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks so much yall for your help in this.
   I would mainly be interested in something mostly complete with rust. The Bluebirds seem to continue to climb from year to year. Maybe one day I'll get one. LOL!!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Pedaler said:


> Not here? I don't understand.



What I think Stig is saying is that it's possible to find one in a barn for $40 but once it hits the cabe, it's all over.


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 20, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> What I think Stig is saying is that it's possible to find one in a barn for $40 but once it hits the cabe, it's all over.




Ahh, I understand. So to get one on here I will need a little luck and the ability to type fast. Mmmm. And I was going to put up an ad to give cash and a couple of Krugerrands but sounds like I will need to be fast instead of rich. LOL!
Thanks everyone! Happy hunting. Also a special thanks to The Stig. I like the idea of having the black one you offered but don't know how much filler is there. Do you have any photos before the repairs and filler was added? Where would I get the speedo and buttons? 
Thanks, Stephen


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2015)

Speedo isn't too hard to find but the horn/light button is rare.


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea, I'd say parts would add up too. There's a carrier on ebay for $750. Its probably a better idea to get a complete one. 
Thank you, Stephen


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 21, 2015)

Pedaler said:


> There's a carrier on ebay for $750.




it's a Skylark rack and would need an 1" added to the frame side to fit the BB right


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2015)

I dumped 450 for a kick stand.. And try finding the rear speedo driven gear or cable.... :0


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow, those are amazing prices for just parts. I'll save for a more complete bike which shouldn't take long. For me it'll either be a Bluebird or Aerocycle.... The Aerocycle is probably just as expensive but I will get one or the other. 
Stig, after reading some of your posts, I find you are quite knowledgeable on antique bicycles, and restoration, especially Bluebirds. Ever thought of writing a book of the Bluebirds you've owned, thoughts, restoration, etc? I have a feeling you have a lot to give but you are probably like me in that you would rather be playing with bikes then cooped up writing in some office. 
LOL!
Also Redline1968, thank you for the price checks on the BB parts. Stephen


----------



## walter branche (Apr 22, 2015)

*in a barn in moultrie georgia*

i payed 2,500 in 1990


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh momma! I'll take it!!!!!! LOL!!!!! Slobber Slobber!! I just swallowed my tongue. A little help? Awesome bike Walter. Thank you for sharing the photo, sure wish I could find one like that. Wasn't $2500 quite a bit in 1990? I was a freshmen in high school. Haha!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2015)

You'll probably get a aero cycle much easier than a bb.


----------



## Pedaler (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks redline1968, I like them both so I suppose it depends on what I find first. LOL!
Thanks everyone for your help. Stephen


----------

